# Desert Springs v. Shadow Ridge



## NYFLTRAVELER (May 11, 2015)

Which do you prefer?  Which is best for young kids (under 7)?

Those of you who have travelled in the summer (late August), how unbearable is the heat?


----------



## brigechols (May 11, 2015)

We stayed at DSVII last August.  I did not find the heat unbearable (full disclosure - I live in Texas ). Our 7 year olds enjoyed the kids club activities (Wii tournaments, ice cream social, magic show, movies, popcorn, sno cones) and all pools. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (May 11, 2015)

Can some compare the resorts villas unit sizes and on site activities ?


----------



## UK Fan (May 11, 2015)

Would love to hear the responses too.  We are thinking of traveling to Palm Desert next year and are torn on which property to choose.  We tend to like prefer new properties, so are the of Shadown Ridge Enclaves.  There will be three of us traveling-myself, my husband and my 11 y/o son.  

Thanks all.


----------



## GregT (May 11, 2015)

I've been to Shadow Ridge six times and DSV only once (DSV II -- and the DSV trip was short so I can't really comment on the property and will focus on what we like about Shadow Ridge.

We think the pool area at Shadow Ridge is very good -- it's relatively large in size and has a slide that the kids really like.   We spend most of the day in the pool throwing a football/playing keepaway.   The kids also like the activity center that is by the pool, with a chess board and a shuffle board.  On Saturday they have different crafts (tie dye t-shirts/canvas painting/etc).

Another intangible that we like at Shadow Ridge is feeding the ducks off of our patio and playing freeze tag on the golf course. :ignore:

Shadow Ridge meets our needs well for family-oriented travel.  When it is just Jonell and me, I'm not sure where we will go, and will be more open to revisiting the DSVs.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## pedro47 (May 11, 2015)

Greg T, thanks for your fast response. We are looking at the last week in April 2016 or the first week of May 2016 for our 49th wedding anniversary.


----------



## GregT (May 11, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Greg T, thanks for your fast response. We are looking at the last week in April 2016 or the first week of May 2016 for our 49th wedding anniversary.



I'm sure you know this, but it may be very hot then, very possibly above 100 degrees.   Because it is not during a school break, I think mid-week the pools will be quiet, but the weekends are jammed with families at the Shadow Ridge primary pool. There are adult pools, but they are small (think kidney pool at an apartment).  Enclaves pool appears quieter, but I've only walked through it, not spend a day there.

I will be curious to see how other TUGgers talk about the DSVs for an adult trip -- I remember mostly kidney pools at DSV I, but there was a bigger pool at DSV II.  There is shaded parking at both properties, so that it is a toss-up (but important when it is over 100 degrees).

Best,

Greg


----------



## Luvtoride (May 11, 2015)

We love Palm Desert and have stayed in both.  We now own at DSVII and that's our preferred location.  Although we don't travel with young kids to Palm Desert (we are going with our grandkids to Aruba Surf Club this Saturday) I would still recommend DSV, either I or II for your trip.  We like having the facilities of the JW Marriott to use and access and IMHO the grounds of DSV are the best maintained of any MVC we've stayed at.  Also, the villas are big and well set up.


----------



## PropertyManager4 (May 11, 2015)

*Desert Springs vs Shadow Ridge*

I am an owner at DSV I but have visited Shadow Ridge.   

Trying to be as objective as possible I believe DSV has definite advantages over Shadow Ridge:

1) In DSV I the units offer more in square footage vs Shadow Ridge

2) I much prefer the location of DSV except for maybe Jasmine Court in DSV II.
DSV is adjacent to the JW Marriott and although only  DSV I has some privileges Monday thru Friday at the JW Hotel  Fitness, pool and spa it is nice to walk over to the hotel for restaurants, golf ,etc. and other amenities.  Shadow Ridge is across the street from the JW and definitely not as convenient. 

3) The clubhouse facility at Desert Springs has been updated several times.  They have added very items  including updating the fitness area.  

4) You have two great options in large  pools at DSV not to mention  smaller pools at various villas:  the clubhouse pool which is more quiet vs the Palmeris pool for teens, etc.   

Hope this helps.


----------



## pedro47 (May 11, 2015)

GregT said:


> I'm sure you know this, but it may be very hot then, very possibly above 100 degrees.   Because it is not during a school break, I think mid-week the pools will be quiet, but the weekends are jammed with families at the Shadow Ridge primary pool. There are adult pools, but they are small (think kidney pool at an apartment).  Enclaves pool appears quieter, but I've only walked through it, not spend a day there.
> 
> I will be curious to see how other TUGgers talk about the DSVs for an adult trip -- I remember mostly kidney pools at DSV I, but there was a bigger pool at DSV II.  There is shaded parking at both properties, so that it is a toss-up (but important when it is over 100 degrees).
> 
> ...


Thanks, for the information. But a 100 degrees plus is a little to warm for us.


----------



## taffy19 (May 11, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Greg T, thanks for your fast response. We are looking at the last week in April 2016 or the first week of May 2016 for our 49th wedding anniversary.


I believe that a trip for a wedding anniversary for just the two of you (?) would be most convenient close to the JW Marriott Hotel.

Both properties (DSVI or II) would be fine but DSVI is the closest to the JW Marriott Hotel and has a pool with a panoramic view over the ocean and a pool bar with entertainment too when we were there last plus the condos are the biggest with beautiful vistas.  We love this resort.  There is shuttle service too through the resort to and from the hotel as it is a big property.


----------



## jpc763 (May 11, 2015)

I own at Shadow Ridge Villages and have traded into DSV.  My brother also owns at DSV.  I had the choice and decided to buy SR mainly because I really like the golf course at Shadow Ridge better.  The JW Marriott Desert Springs is a great hotel with many dining options but I feel that they squeezed two golf courses where there should only have been one so I picked a place where I could play (and do play).  There are SO many great dining options in Palm Desert that you will need to go off property no matter what.

I usually go in November and have gone in Spring.  I have been there in August and it was 105* so it will be hot.  My kids loved the slide at the SR pool and the water toys at both the Villages and Enclaves at SR.  The kids club is great with a movie theater and many activities but I have found that the kids clubs are pretty similar at all Marriotts I have gone to.

You will be happy either place but we prefer Shadow Ridge.


----------



## Beefnot (May 11, 2015)

My family has stayed at DSVII in summer 2012 and Shadow Ridge Villages in summer 2014.  Yes, it is 100+ degrees, but we don't mind the heat (and we are heading to Phoenix/Scottsdale this summer!), we lathered up on sun block and spent most days playing in the pool.  

I prefer Shadow Ridge.  We preferred the pool complex with waterslide and two large pools.  Plus we could head over to the Enclaves pool that had a zero entry sandy bottom pool.  Both had splash pads.  The DSVII pool was good too.  At SR, the movie theater was great, the arcade room, activities (you MUST check out the magician Anthony Hernandez, phenomenal...so much so we hired him for our daughter's 7th birthday party this year and he was a HIT), etc.  You would do good at either property, but I give the nod to SR.

P.S. We also viewed a unit at DSVI and the 1BR section is humongous.  The only thing though is that with young children, the 2BR setup is not the best, with the studio being a completely distinct unit from the 1BR, with the only unifying aspect being a shared foyer that connects the front doors.  Kind of odd to me.


----------



## Ken555 (May 11, 2015)

The older Marriott DSVI 1-bed is largest, and SV Enclaves smallest (at least, that's the way it seemed to me). SV Enclaves pool was salt water when I was there a few years ago, which was nice compared to the others.

In the area I've been to DSVII (and seen DSVI), SV, SVE, along with Club Intrawest, Westin Desert Willow, Westin Mission Hills. Desert Willow is my favorite, though it doesn't have an associated hotel (which, after my last few experiences, really isn't anything to write home about), and Desert Willow is the newest of all. Typically, any of these resorts are readily available for trade during off season.

I actually enjoy the heat in August, though it is quite hot. But I also enjoy the aircon those days, too... 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## VacationForever (May 11, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> The older Marriott DSVI 1-bed is largest, and SV Enclaves smallest (at least, that's the way it seemed to me). SV Enclaves pool was salt water when I was there a few years ago, which was nice compared to the others.
> 
> In the area I've been to DSVII (and seen DSVI), SV, SVE, along with Club Intrawest, Westin Desert Willow, Westin Mission Hills. Desert Willow is my favorite, though it doesn't have an associated hotel (which, after my last few experiences, really isn't anything to write home about), and Desert Willow is the newest of all. Typically, any of these resorts are readily available for trade during off season.
> 
> ...



We have stayed at DSV 1, DSV2, WMH and WDW.  We have not stayed at Shadow Ridge but have toured the property.  We do not travel with kids and strongly prefer DSV 1.  JW Marriott beats WMH hotel hands down with the number of restaurants to choose from and superiority in taste and freshness.  The gondola ride at JW Marriott is very interesting.  For golf, we have only tried Desert Willow and Desert Springs and Desert Willow is superior with respect to maintenance of the golf courses.  Having hotel ammenities (good restaurants) and comfortable rooms are very important to our travel and would rate DSV1/2, WMH, WDW and then Shadow Ridge for our needs.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (May 11, 2015)

How unbearable is the heat at the end of August? Do most people stay in the pool all day?


----------



## GregT (May 11, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> How unbearable is the heat at the end of August? Do most people stay in the pool all day?



We were just there and we were in the pool all day.  And it wasn't even 100 degrees.  I remember arriving once mid-May and the temp gauge on the car read 113 degrees.  It gets hot out there.  

But if you're a pool person, you can work through it.   Put sunscreen on the shoulders though.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 11, 2015)

Pedro I think GregT was referring to August which NFLTRAVELER asked about. April and early May in Palm Desert are absolutely beautiful. In the 80-90's with no humidity. It can go over 100 in May but it doesn't stay there long. By memorial day it's bouncing around 100 by June forget about it. Check the current 10 day forecast and you will see.

Well GregT's and my request crossed. We visit my parents every year at Memorial day (San Diego is usually grey) and by then it's normally in the mid 90s to low 100's and it's still great by the pool since the humidity is low. 

Ian


----------



## davidvel (May 11, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> How unbearable is the heat at the end of August? Do most people stay in the pool all day?


Yes, most people are in the pool in the afternoon, or take a break in the room until evening. (The high temperature peaks at about 2-4pm.) Because its so dry, it cools quite a bit at night, with a temperature swing of over 30-40 degrees.

If you've never experienced dry desert heat, its hard to describe. I don't like the heat generally but have no problem in the desert when its 110+. The reason is because there is practically NO humidity (5-8% in summer). You can get out of the pool when its 105 and with a slight breeze you will get goosebumps. (Evaporative cooling.) Literally. Of course, once you dry it will feel hot if in full sun. 

I have no problem golfing in the desert when it is 110, but wouldn't want to golf in a humid area if over 80.  

We own at Shadow Ridge and think its the best PD resort with kids.


----------



## jlp879 (May 11, 2015)

We've spent various times of the year at all the Marriott timeshares in Palm Springs except DSV I.  

I prefer the room setup of DSV II the best.  All the amenities are great at both of the properties.  However, with kids, it comes to the pool slide at Shadow Ridge giving that property the edge.  

In terms of visiting during the summer, it is doable, and the first time we did it, I was surprised how packed the place actually was.  

We got up very early each day, did an outside activity by 7 am (hiking, biking or visit to Living Desert) then home for lots of pool time.  Each day in the heat of the afternoon we had a siesta and then when it was a bit cooler, hit the pools again for an extended period of time.  It worked for us because the kids loved all the pool time.  If you don't want to spend a lot of time in the pool, plan on lots of othe air-conditioned activity.


----------



## taffy19 (May 12, 2015)

iconnections said:


> I believe that a trip for a wedding anniversary for just the two of you (?) would be most convenient close to the JW Marriott Hotel.
> 
> Both properties (DSVI or II) would be fine but DSVI is the closest to the JW Marriott Hotel and has a pool with a panoramic view over the ocean and a pool bar with entertainment too when we were there last plus the condos are the biggest with beautiful vistas.  We love this resort.  There is shuttle service too through the resort to and from the hotel as it is a big property.


Sorry, I was doing two things at the same time and was thinking of the NCVs too.  Yes, a senile moment now I read the thread over again. 

We are hit by the Anthem hack and need a break in between  so read  the forum but my mind isn't really with it.  Sorry. 

By the way, we love both these resorts in Southern California.


----------



## Ken555 (May 12, 2015)

sptung said:


> We have stayed at DSV 1, DSV2, WMH and WDW.  We have not stayed at Shadow Ridge but have toured the property.  We do not travel with kids and strongly prefer DSV 1.  JW Marriott beats WMH hotel hands down with the number of restaurants to choose from and superiority in taste and freshness.  The gondola ride at JW Marriott is very interesting.  For golf, we have only tried Desert Willow and Desert Springs and Desert Willow is superior with respect to maintenance of the golf courses.  Having hotel ammenities (good restaurants) and comfortable rooms are very important to our travel and would rate DSV1/2, WMH, WDW and then Shadow Ridge for our needs.




I like the concept of hotel amenities, and additional restaurants. Unfortunately, the last time I went to the JW for dinner we were all disappointed with the result (there are plenty of excellent restaurants in the RM and PS area, so I no longer want an expensive dinner at a hotel while visiting the area). But, your needs may be different. 

As for the WMH restaurant...I may have posted this before, but I went to their Italian restaurant and they served stale bread, bad food, and had poor service. I was polite, but concerned at the level of quality. Management refunded the cost of the entire meal (I didn't even request it). I no longer see any advantage of staying at WMH due to my poor experiences with the hotel restaurants. 

On the flip side, I absolutely enjoy the small restaurant at WDW. It's simple, straightforward, serves decent meals at reasonable prices, and the staff is excellent. Though I shouldn't, I could eat their salmon sandwich every day with home made chips and be happy. It's also the little things: the staff almost always offers me an ice tea to go (Marriott wanted to charge me for another last time I was there). Of all the timeshare/hotel restaurants in the area, I consider this to be the best.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## VacationForever (May 12, 2015)

Ken, at JW Marriott we particularly like Rockwood Grill for breakfast and lunch.  We will try to make one dinner at Mikado per trip as each dinner is a zillion calories, and another zillion fats and salt, but super tasty - beats Benihana hands down.  We have yet to try Fisherman's Landing but plan to do so next time.  We enjoy the walk between DSV1 to JW Marriott.  Taking a gondola and back for dinner is fun too.  At WMH, during summer half the menu items are not available, tempura shrimp is really beer battered shrimp and yes, stale bread.  But we still go back, because there are not a lot of options without leaving the property.  WDW selection is too limited for us.


----------



## Ken555 (May 12, 2015)

sptung said:


> Ken, at JW Marriott we particularly like Rockwood Grill for breakfast and lunch.  We will try to make one dinner at Mikado per trip as each dinner is a zillion calories, and another zillion fats and salt, but super tasty - beats Benihana hands down.  We have yet to try Fisherman's Landing but plan to do so next time.  We enjoy the walk between DSV1 to JW Marriott.  Taking a gondola and back for dinner is fun too.  At WMH, during summer half the menu items are not available, tempura shrimp is really beer battered shrimp and yes, stale bread.  But we still go back, because there are not a lot of options without leaving the property.  WDW selection is too limited for us.




I'll try Rockwood next time I'm in the area, per your recommendation. Driving isn't an issue for me when visiting PS, so I prefer to head out most days. I like teppanyaki restaurants, and Benihana is very much "just okay" in my view, and very few (at least in California) seem to be "very good". Of course, the more you drink the better the meal...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## SeaDoc (May 12, 2015)

*Get the Shadow Ridge Enclaves - 2Br DELUXE unit... using destination points...*

Make sure you request a 2BR DELUXE unit.  It is nearly impossible to get this unit through II, as they treat both sides as a one bedroom with full kitchen and one bedroom with limited kitchen.  It will be a larger studio with separate balcony - great for an 11 year son... Also, the slide at Shadow Ridge will be well received for that age bracket... Have a great time!!!




UK Fan said:


> Would love to hear the responses too.  We are thinking of traveling to Palm Desert next year and are torn on which property to choose.  We tend to like prefer new properties, so are the of Shadown Ridge Enclaves.  There will be three of us traveling-myself, my husband and my 11 y/o son.
> 
> Thanks all.


----------



## SeaDoc (May 12, 2015)

I thoroughly enjoy DS I, as it allows for free access to the JW Marriott Spa Monday thru Friday.  There, they have a private lap pool, poolside eatery, and quiet environment (less kids)...  DS I is larger than DS II...



GregT said:


> I'm sure you know this, but it may be very hot then, very possibly above 100 degrees.   Because it is not during a school break, I think mid-week the pools will be quiet, but the weekends are jammed with families at the Shadow Ridge primary pool. There are adult pools, but they are small (think kidney pool at an apartment).  Enclaves pool appears quieter, but I've only walked through it, not spend a day there.
> 
> I will be curious to see how other TUGgers talk about the DSVs for an adult trip -- I remember mostly kidney pools at DSV I, but there was a bigger pool at DSV II.  There is shaded parking at both properties, so that it is a toss-up (but important when it is over 100 degrees).
> 
> ...


----------



## GregT (May 12, 2015)

SeaDoc said:


> Make sure you request a 2BR DELUXE unit.  It is nearly impossible to get this unit through II, as they treat both sides as a one bedroom with full kitchen and one bedroom with limited kitchen.  It will be a larger studio with separate balcony - great for an 11 year son... Also, the slide at Shadow Ridge will be well received for that age bracket... Have a great time!!!



SeaDoc,

Do you know which Room #'s at Shadow Ridge Enclaves are the Deluxe Units versus just the normal Enclaves 2BRs?  I've not been able to figure out which ones have the dual 1BR units.  Please advise and thanks!

Greg


----------



## SeaDoc (May 12, 2015)

No, don't have a floor plan, but could call room control at shadow ridge...


----------



## jd2601 (May 12, 2015)

I also wondered if the deluxe has the folding wall in the master BR. I do not think I would like this and seemed more like a studio with that wall. 

I also wonder if there is a way to differentiate between 2 bedroom and a 2 bedroom deluxe. Thanks


----------



## Ken555 (May 13, 2015)

jd2601 said:


> I also wondered if the deluxe has the folding wall in the master BR. I do not think I would like this and seemed more like a studio with that wall.




That's the unit they gave me when I was there. I thought it was quite ridiculous, when compared to the other Marriott resorts (even compared to the other sections at the same resort). Definitely the smallest 1-bed Marriott I've ever seen. 

FWIW, since then I've seen the same type of furniture and kitchen table (physically attached glass table to the kitchen island/sink/countertop) at the new units in Las Vegas. It's a good use of space, but definitely not what one expects by visiting other Marriott's. I could easily understand lots of disappointment in regards to unit size.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## jd2601 (May 13, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> That's the unit they gave me when I was there. I thought it was quite ridiculous, when compared to the other Marriott resorts (even compared to the other sections at the same resort). Definitely the smallest 1-bed Marriott I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my iPad




We saw this type of unit while on a presentation.  I believe this should trade as a studio vs a one bedroom.  I am surprised Marriott would try and pass this off as a one bedroom.

Nice and new but configuration would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## SeaDoc (May 13, 2015)

Actually, Marriott treats it as a studio deluxe unit, not a one bedroom.  It is II that treats it as a one bedroom limited kitchen.  And when one uses points you can select the additional word deluxe to differentiate it from the studio standard which is a small studio, without balcony (and no longer building this unit).  Actually, the two bedroom deluxe unit is quite nice - each room has its own balcony, washer-dryer, and full size refrigerator.  The units are more balanced in size, which lends well to two couples to live separate lives in a comfortable unit for both...




jd2601 said:


> We saw this type of unit while on a presentation.  I believe this should trade as a studio vs a one bedroom.  I am surprised Marriott would try and pass this off as a one bedroom.
> 
> Nice and new but configuration would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Ken555 (May 13, 2015)

SeaDoc said:


> Actually, Marriott treats it as a studio deluxe unit, not a one bedroom.  It is II that treats it as a one bedroom limited kitchen.  And when one uses points you can select the additional word deluxe to differentiate it from the studio standard which is a small studio, without balcony (and no longer building this unit).  Actually, the two bedroom deluxe unit is quite nice - each room has its own balcony, washer-dryer, and full size refrigerator.  The units are more balanced in size, which lends well to two couples to live separate lives in a comfortable unit for both...




Sounds like Marriott is learning from Westin, and hopefully improving upon it. Regardless, the "1-bed" I got does relate better to a "studio" designation, and it's a shame II is trying to fool us.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## davidvel (May 13, 2015)

jd2601 said:


> I also wondered if the deluxe has the folding wall in the master BR. I do not think I would like this and seemed more like a studio with that wall.
> 
> I also wonder if there is a way to differentiate between 2 bedroom and a 2 bedroom deluxe. Thanks


AFAIK all enclaves units have the horrible big sliding closet door dividing bedroom from the unit. While we like the enclaves pool and location, we agree it does not feel like a true "separate bedroom." Always felt like we were trading down from the villages. 

As for room codes, this is what I found:
ZZAD: 2 Bedroom (DELUXE) Villa, Bedroom 1: 1 King, Bedroom 2: 1 King
TOVI: 2 Bedroom Villa, Bedroom 1: 1 King, Bedroom 2: 2 Queen
ZZAB: 2 Bedroom Villa, Bedroom 1: 1 King, Bedroom 2: 1 King

OVTM: 1 Bedroom Villa, 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony
IVMT: 1 Bedroom Villa, 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony
OVTG: 1 Bedroom Smaller Villa, 1 King, Sofa bed, Balcony


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (May 16, 2015)

Which of the Palm Springs properties is:

A.  Newest/most modern?

B.  Best for Families activity-wise

Does anybody have a sample activities schedule from any of the Palm Springs locations?

I am thinking of going end of August (w/2 kids under 7).


----------



## SeaDoc (May 16, 2015)

*For that age bracket (7ish) would go with Shadow Ridge*

The Shadow Ridge Enclave units (2 Bedroom Deluxe) would be the most modern and newest.  However, the Shadow Ridge Villages are slightly larger and closer proximity to the slide and kid's area... Enjoy...




NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Which of the Palm Springs properties is:
> 
> A.  Newest/most modern?
> 
> ...


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (May 16, 2015)

What is the difference between Shadow Ridge I - Villages and Shadow Ridge II Enclaves?

I assume these are both on the same general grounds....

Which would you recommend with a family with 2 young kids ages 4 & 6 and why?


----------



## davidvel (May 17, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> What is the difference between Shadow Ridge I - Villages and Shadow Ridge II Enclaves?
> 
> I assume these are both on the same general grounds....
> 
> Which would you recommend with a family with 2 young kids ages 4 & 6 and why?


SEADOC described it pretty well above, as did other posts in this thread. 
Hard to say with little kids. If they are not good swimmers, enclaves pool will be better, but all pools are available either side.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (May 17, 2015)

Thank you

I assume, from looking to the map, that the Villages and Enclaves are within the same very large complex but that the main activity is closer to the Villages buildings.....

Are the on-site dining options open for breakfast, lunch and dinner or are they just pool snack bars open during the daytime?


----------



## dneveu (May 17, 2015)

We have stayed at Desert Springs I and II and Shadow Ridge a number of times.  We have never stayed in the Enclaves units at Shadow Ridge.

At Desert Springs I and II there is no dedicated sit down restaurant on property.  There is a pool bar and grill in Villa's II at The Palmeras Pool.  They also have a shuttle bus service which takes folks over to the JW hotel where there are restaurants.  

At Shadow Ridge there is a sit down restaurant located in the Club house building where the golf shop is also located.  I think it is called "The Grill at Shadow Ridge".  We have never eaten there so I can't speak to the food or hours of operations.   There are also 2 different pool bar & grills.  One is in the Villages complex (called Chuckwalla Pool Bar & Grill) and one is in the Enclaves complex called Snake Bites Pool bar and Grill.

All resorts have a small marketplace.  At Shadow Ridge the marketplace includes a gourmet coffee counter.  There is no coffee at Villas I and II however the JW hotel next door had a Starbucks cart in the lobby last time we were there.


----------



## Ken555 (May 17, 2015)

dneveu said:


> At Shadow Ridge there is a sit down restaurant located in the Club house building where the golf shop is also located.  I think it is called "The Grill at Shadow Ridge".  We have never eaten there so I can't speak to the food or hours of operations.




It's very blah.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Beefnot (May 18, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> It's very blah.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



We ate at the restaurant two or three times. It is pretty decent priced for a family and the food was not bad. But they had not cleaned many of the tables outside. A lot of them were very dusty.


----------



## Foggy1 (May 18, 2015)

Over the years the food varies from OK to ??.  Service is the same.  Serves Lunch/Dinner.  No breakfast.  Prices are OK.  Many places to eat within a couple of miles.


----------

